
Ask HN: Apart from HN, what other websites you frequent for interesting content? - TooSmugToFail
...and why?
======
mod
Here's from yesterday.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12123642](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12123642)

~~~
TooSmugToFail
Well done! Cheers!

------
richev
I get a daily email from
[http://www.codeproject.com](http://www.codeproject.com), which sometimes have
interesting tech news (not as much as in the past though). See
[http://www.codeproject.com/Feature/Insider/](http://www.codeproject.com/Feature/Insider/)

------
tedmiston
Ars, The Information [1] (slightly controversial because of their paywall),
and I also really like Fred Wilson's short blog posts [2].

[1]: [https://www.theinformation.com](https://www.theinformation.com)

[2]: [http://avc.com](http://avc.com)

------
pvaldes
[https://copepodo.wordpress.com/](https://copepodo.wordpress.com/)

For the combination of nerdy humour and botany

------
humbleMouse
arstechnia, reddit, quora, mr money mustache

------
pizza
isomorphism.es

